# fish/depth finder



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i know that it is just a few days from christmas but my daad just told me that he wanted a fish finder. my question is which one do i get. all i do is offshore fish and know nothing about these freshwater machines. he mainly bream and bass fishes about five times a month in mainly rivers and various lakes. any suggestions on which one to get. he did say that he wanted one that had a good pic of the bottom. sny suggestions would be appreciatted.


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

My father bream fishes and has a Eagle Cuda 168. It serves him well and he likes it very much. I also used one for almost 4 yrs on my bay boat.



Eagle Cuda 168


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It shouldn't matter whether it's fresh or saltwater. But usually any unit performs better in fresh water vs. saltwater.


----------

